# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  کامپنوننت تاریخ شمسی برای فلش

## نعیم رضاییان

سلام دوستان 
این کامپوننت رو قبلا برای تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به شمسی درست کرده بودم الان در این سایت برای استفاده میزارم موفق بشاید 

امکانات :
- قابلیت تغییر رنگ 
2- قابلیت تغییر فونت 
3- انتخاب نوع نمایش تاریخ یعنی به صورت عددی یا حروفی 
4- انتخاب شکل حروف به صورت bold , italic, underline ,normal 
5-تغییر اندازه فونت

----------


## SH_Zahra

سلام آقای رضاییان 

این فایل شما را من دانلود میکنم اما اجرا نمی کنه ؟

ای کاش طریقه یساختش هم قدم به قدم یاد می دادید

----------


## naeim12345

دوست عزیز شنا فایل رو باید به صورت کامپوننت توسط نرم افزار FlashExchangeManeger این رو بر روی فلش نصب کنید

----------

